# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Biblën dhe Kuranin i krijoi Satani

## vampiro

Ne i degjojme fetaret te derdellasin andej kendej per librat e tyre te shenjta, cardo qe dmth i shenjte, po nejse. 

Ok fetaret thone se kto libra jane fjala e zotit bla bla. Puna eshte se nga e dine fetaret qe kto jane fjala e Zotit? Kto mund te jene fare mire fjala Satanit qe hiqet sikur eshte zoti

----------


## muslim_965

vampiro: 


> Puna eshte se nga e dine fetaret qe kto jane fjala e Zotit? Kto mund te jene fare mire fjala Satanit qe hiqet sikur eshte zoti


  Atehere edhe ti ndoshta je prej satanait ku ta dish pasi paraqitesh si ai.
  Ne myslimanet jemi mysliman edhe kemi besimin tone.Por cka pjelle jeni juve ?

----------


## vampiro

xhaxhi hiqi topat e pingpongut nga goja se nuk degjohesh mire, ose ke ngaterruar teme. 

nqs Satani ka shkruar Kuranin atehere ti qe ndjek Kuranin nuk je mysliman po satanist, claro?

----------


## FierAkja143

si beni dhe ju aman
dy te kundertat gjithmon shkojn bashk
Zoti dhe xhaxhi Tani (satani) jan shok pra bashk i kan shkruajtur.


vampiro po ti i ke pire lilacet sot te keqen teta?

----------


## XX22

2.Suretu Al-Bekare   

Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!  

1. Elif, Lam, Mim.     
2. Ky është libri në të cilin nuk ka dyshim, udhëzues për ata që frikësohen  (nga All-llahu).   
3. Të cilët e besojnë të fshehtën , e kryejnë faljen  dhe prej asaj që Ne i kemi furnizuar, japin .   
4. Dhe ata të cilët e besojnë atë që tu shpall Ty,  dhe atë që është shpallur para teje, dhe të cilët për ahiretin  (botën tjetër) janë të bindur.   
5. Të tillët janë të udhëzuarit nga Zoti i tyre dhe të tillët janë të shpëtuarit.   
6. E për ata që mohuan është njëlloj, ua tërhoqe vërejtjen apo nuk ua tërhoqe, ata nuk besojnë.   
7. All-llahu vëndoi vulë në zemrat e tyre dhe vëshët e tyre, ndërsa në të pamurit e tyre ka një perde, e për ta ka dënim të madh.

----------


## Baptist

Me cka e vertetove se ato nuk jane fjale te SATANES? XX@@

----------


## XX22

> Me cka e vertetove se ato nuk jane fjale te SATANES? XX@@


me besim:

El Bekare

21. U ju njerëz, adhuronie Zotin tuaj, i cili ju krijoi juve ashtu që të jeni të devotshëm (të shpëtuar).   
22. Ai, i cili për ju bëri tokën shtrat, (vendbanim) e qiellin kulm, e prej qiellit ju lëshoi shi me të cilin ju siguroi lloje të frutave si ushqim për ju, pra mos i përshkruani All-llahut shokë, duke qenë se ju e dini (që Ai nuk ka shokë).    
23. E në qoftë se jeni në dyshim në atë që Ne ia shpallëm gradualisht robit tonë, atëherë sillnie ju një kaptinë të ngjashme si ai (Kurani) dhe thirrni (për ndihmë) dëshmitarët tuaj (zotërat) pos All-llahut, nëse jeni të sinqert (në thëniet tuaja se Kurani nuk është prej Zotit).   

Po ti me cfar e verteton se jane fjale te shejtanit???

----------


## XX22

Lexoni dhe kete ju qe mendoni pak dhe flisni shume.
Ne keto sure del qarte se shejtani ishte prej engjejve dhe nuk dinte se cfare kishte krijuar ZOTI  ne toke derisa AI  ia paraqiti atyre,ai(iblisi) nuk dinte as emrat e pemeve dhe frutave pasi ZOTI  ia kishte mesuar vetem Ademit(profetit te pare),atehere si mund te shkruaj shejtani Kur'an kur ai nuk ka dijeni per gjithcka???



El Bekare:


28. Si e mohoni All-llahun, e dihet se ju ishit të vdekur, e Ai ju ngjalli, mandej ju bën të vdisni e pastaj ju ringjall, e mandej te Ai do të ktheheni?   
29. Ai (All-llahu) është që për juve krijoi gjithçka ka në tokë, pastaj vullnetin e vet ia drejtoi qiellit dhe i bëri ata shtatë qiej. Ai është i Gjithëdijshmi për çdo gjë.   
30. (Përkujto Muhammed) Kur Zoti yt u tha engjëjve: Unë po krijoj (po përcaktoj) në tokë një zëvendës! Ata thanë: A do të vëshë në te atë që bënë çrregullime dhe që derdh gjaqet, e ne të madhërojmë Ty me lavdërimin Tënd dhe plotësisht të adhurojmë! Ai tha: Unë di atë që ju nuk dini!   
31. E Ai (Zoti) ia mësoi Ademit të gjithë emrat (e sendeve) , pastaj ata ua prezentoi engjëjve dhe u tha: Më tregoni për emrat e këtyre (sendeve të emërtuara), nëse jeni të drejt (çka mendoni)?   
32. (Engjëjt) Thanë: Ti je i pa të meta, ne kemi dije tjetër përveç atë që na mësove Ti. Vërtetë, Ti je i gjithdijshëmi, i urti!   
33. (Zoti) Tha: O Adem, njoftoj ata (engjëjt) me emrat e atyre (sendeve)! E kur u rrëfeu atyre për emrat e tyre, (Zoti) tha: A nuk u kam thënë juve se Unë, më së miri e di fshehtësinë e qiejve e të tokës dhe më së miri e di atë, që ju e publikoni dhe atë që e mbani fshehtë.    
34. E kur u thamë engjëjve: përuluni (bini në sexhde) Ademit, ata menjëherë iu përulën, me përjashtim të iblisit (djallit). Ai rrefuzoi dhe u mbajtë në të madh dhe u bë pabesimtar.   
35. Ne i thamë: O Adem, ti dhe bashkëshortja juaj banoni në Xhennet dhe hani lirisht nga frutat e tij kah të doni, po mos iu afroni asaj bime (peme) e të bëheni zulumqarë (të vetvetes suaj).    
36. Po djalli i bëri që ata të dy të mashtrohen në atë (pemë ose Xhennetin) dhe i nxori ata nga ajo (e mirë) që ishin në te, e Ne u thamë: Zbritni (dilni), jeni armik i njëri-tjetrit, e ju deri në një kohë në tokë keni vendbanim dhe dëfrim.   
37. E Ademi prej Zotit të vet pranoi disa fjalë (lutje) , prandaj Ai ia fali (gabimin), ska dyshim se Ai është Mëshiruesi, Pendimpranuesi.   
38. Ne u thamë: Dilni prej atyhit që të gjithë, e juve gjithqysh do tu arrijë udhëzim prej Meje, e kush pranon udhëzimin Tim, për ata nuk ka as frikë as që do të brengosen.   
39. E ata që mohuan dhe përgënjeshtruan argumentet tona, të tillët janë banues të zjarrit, ata do të jenë aty përgjithmonë.

----------


## SadButTrue

kam menduar se Shqiperia ka njerz te menqur, por ende paska asi lloj kalamaj qe jetojn me stripa te Marvelit; cfar ti ke thene me lart eshte nje budallaki universale e shekullit 21 qe mjer per ty ku je duke jetuar!

ti si ateist; si mundesh me i besu Satanit?! ke fakte se Satani ekziston ne te vertet?! 

ja kalofshi bukur!

----------


## vampiro

> kam menduar se Shqiperia ka njerz te menqur, por ende paska asi lloj kalamaj qe jetojn me stripa te Marvelit; cfar ti ke thene me lart eshte nje budallaki universale e shekullit 21 qe mjer per ty ku je duke jetuar!
> 
> ti si ateist; si mundesh me i besu Satanit?! ke fakte se Satani ekziston ne te vertet?!
> 
> ja kalofshi bukur!


ku del qe une i besoj Satanit? une po pyes besimtaret pse ndjekin fjalen e Satanit, Biblen dhe Kuranin?

----------


## vampiro

XX22 flm qe je kaq punetore, po nuk i je pergjigj temes.  une e di ne liber thuhet se allahu e ka shkrujt vete librin, po kjo sdmth qe nuk e ka shkrujt Shejtani qe hiqet sikur eshte allahu. lexoje pak temen me frape se shkon me vapen, pacim

----------


## celyy

> XX22 flm qe je kaq punetore, po nuk i je pergjigj temes.  une e di ne liber thuhet se allahu e ka shkrujt vete librin, po kjo sdmth qe nuk e ka shkrujt Shejtani qe hiqet sikur eshte allahu. lexoje pak temen me frape se shkon me vapen, pacim


vampiro (te shkon per ftyre nicku). Kush eshte satani, me trego ta shoh, a eshte diqka qe shihet. Dhe nese nuk shihet si i beson ti se satani ekziston, sepse ju besoni vetem at qe shihni.

----------


## riu

leje mer ti vampiron jashte, po perpiqu te lexosh temen kur hy neper tema. Mbase i moment e kupton qe tema eshte: *Ti ku e di qe kurani nuk eshte fjala Satanit*?

----------


## celyy

po hajde de pergjigju ne pytje, si i besoni satanit kur nuk e shihni ??
Ai tipi e ka hap temen me diskutu, tash hajde po diskutojm

----------


## riu

po ca lidhje ka ca "besojm" ne mer ti se qeke i cuditshem? 

Ca pjese te fjalise - "*Ti ku e di qe kurani nuk eshte fjala Satanit?*" - nuk merr vesh?

----------


## celyy

> po ca lidhje ka ca "besojm" ne mer ti se qeke i cuditshem? 
> 
> Ca pjese te fjalise - "*Ti ku e di qe kurani nuk eshte fjala Satanit?*" - nuk merr vesh?


te cuditshem jeni ju more, qe bini ne kundershtim me fjalet e juaja.
Si mund qe Kurani te jet fjal e satanit, ku ne kuran Zoti na mson se satani eshte armiku yne i perbetuar.??

Hajde pergjigju pytjes: si e beson ti se ekziston satani pasi nuk e sheh atë.
Kjo pytje vlen per te gjith ata qe jan nje lloj si specia jote

----------


## drity

> te cuditshem jeni ju more, qe bini ne kundershtim me fjalet e juaja.
> Si mund qe Kurani te jet fjal e satanit, ku ne kuran Zoti na mson se satani eshte armiku yne i perbetuar.??


Po sikur, ai qe ti kujton te jete Zoti te jete ne te vertete Satani, dha ai qe ti kujton se eshte Satani te jete ne fakt Zoti. Te ka shkuar ndonjehere nder mend?

----------


## xfiles

> te cuditshem jeni ju more, qe bini ne kundershtim me fjalet e juaja.
> Si mund qe Kurani te jet fjal e satanit, ku ne kuran Zoti na mson se satani eshte armiku yne i perbetuar.??
> 
> Hajde pergjigju pytjes: si e beson ti se ekziston satani pasi nuk e sheh atë.
> Kjo pytje vlen per te gjith ata qe jan nje lloj si specia jote


Pyetja e vampiros i drejtohet besimtareve qe besojne ne ekzistencen e zotit dhe te satanit.
Sepse fete tuaja jane aq absurde sa edhe po te pranohet a priori ekzistenca e allahut apo zotit qe ka shkruajtur kuranin, perseri feja çalon dhe lehtesosht mund te gjenden pyetje qe te bejne te kutposh se ç'lloj genjehstre eshte ajo.

Atehere celyy, 
ti thua qe meqenese ne kuran flitet per djallin si armik i perbetuar, kjo eshte prove se kurani nuk eshte prej djallit.
Nese djalli eshte armiku yt i perbetuar, dhe nje armik pak me inteligjent se ty , atehere ky armik do te perdorte te gjitha mjetet e mundshme per te te rrenuar. Nje menyre mund te jete ajo e krijimit te nje feje ne dukje kunder satanit , por qe ne praktik , me rezultatet qe jep eshte larg se mires.
E kam permendur edhe ne tema te tjera, ne vend sa te shtrydhesh trurin per te gjetur se kush e shkruajti kuranin apo biblen apo nga erdhi feja, mjafton te shohesh rezultatet e fese.
Pema njihet nga frutat qe jep.
Feja njihet nga pasojat e saj ,siç dihet dhe shihet edhe ne ditet e sotme , kane qene katastrofale.
Feja sjell injorancen dhe besimin e verber tek zoti. Por feja ka rregulla dhe dijetare qe gjykojne mbi keto rregulla. Keshtu qe lindin komunitetet fetare me pak anetare te ashtuquajtur klerik, qe kane ne dore te gjithe personat e asaj feje. Keta pak persona perdorin poziten e tyre per te perdorur popullin si nje kukull qe e manipulojne si te duan, sepse ne fe nuk ka pyetje, por vetem besim. Argumenti me i mire qe mund te te japi nje klerik i çfaredo feje eshte "keshtu tha zoti, kush je ti ta vesh ne dyshim?".
Shembull jane veprat e kishes , nder to, kryqezatat, indulgjencat(falja e mekateve me leke), etj etj.
Pas nuk ngelet as Islami. Ne te vertete arabia saudite eshte si italia , e meka eshte si vatikani. Qe ne lindjen e fese se krishtere kisha shtriu pushtetin e vet dhe latininizoi jo pak popuj e kultura rresh saj duke i lene ne injorance e mizerie. Mjafton te shohim sa terma latine ka anglishtja.
Ashtu si kisha, Halifati arab pushtoi dhe arabizoi popujt rreth tij, dhe sot shohim nje gadishull arabik te pasur, dhe nje sere popujsh ne injorance totale, qe i vene bomba xhamive te njeri tjetrit, dhe kane akoma ligje qe as njeriu i neandertalit nuk do mund ti toleronte.

Pra ç'te mira ka sjelle feja, qe njerezimi nuk i kishte me pare?
Mos me thoni moralin, sepse morali eshte shume subjektiv dhe ndryshon ne popuj te ndryshem.

Duke lene menjane faktin se ka apo nuk ka zot apo djall, une per vete nuk besoj,  feja me pasojat e saj qe ndihen akoma duket se eshte personifikimi i djallit ne organizmat fetare. 
Feja nuk eshte veper e djallit,
feja eshte djalli vet.

----------


## XX22

> XX22 flm qe je kaq punetore, po nuk i je pergjigj temes.  une e di ne liber thuhet se allahu e ka shkrujt vete librin, po kjo sdmth qe nuk e ka shkrujt Shejtani qe hiqet sikur eshte allahu. lexoje pak temen me frape se shkon me vapen, pacim


O vampiro faleminderit per menune e servirur po frape pi ti qe te te vije truri ne vend  :Lulja3:  ,si ka mundesi qe satani ta mallkoje veten e tij ne Kur'an????kaq budalla qenka ai??Dhe kur ai e mallkon veten kujt i drejtohet per permbushje mallkimi??Pra qenka dikush me lart se satani sepse keshtu del vete per ju qe keni 2 gram tru ne koke.Atehere kjo tregon qe satani kurrsesi nku mund ta kete shkruar Kur'anin pasi ai mallkohet aty,kjo do te thote qe satani nes e eka bere dicka te tille ai qenka teper injorant dhe ne vend te krijoje per veten dashuri ai krijoka urrejtje.

----------


## celyy

> Pyetja e vampiros i drejtohet besimtareve qe besojne ne ekzistencen e zotit dhe te satanit.
> Sepse fete tuaja jane aq absurde sa edhe po te pranohet a priori ekzistenca e allahut apo zotit qe ka shkruajtur kuranin, perseri feja çalon dhe lehtesosht mund te gjenden pyetje qe te bejne te kutposh se ç'lloj genjehstre eshte ajo.
> 
> Atehere celyy, 
> ti thua qe meqenese ne kuran flitet per djallin si armik i perbetuar, kjo eshte prove se kurani nuk eshte prej djallit.
> Nese djalli eshte armiku yt i perbetuar, dhe nje armik pak me inteligjent se ty , atehere ky armik do te perdorte te gjitha mjetet e mundshme per te te rrenuar. Nje menyre mund te jete ajo e krijimit te nje feje ne dukje kunder satanit , por qe ne praktik , me rezultatet qe jep eshte larg se mires.
> E kam permendur edhe ne tema te tjera, ne vend sa te shtrydhesh trurin per te gjetur se kush e shkruajti kuranin apo biblen apo nga erdhi feja, mjafton te shohesh rezultatet e fese.
> Pema njihet nga frutat qe jep.
> Feja njihet nga pasojat e saj ,siç dihet dhe shihet edhe ne ditet e sotme , kane qene katastrofale.
> ...


Zoti kur zbriti Kuranin, nuk e zbriti vetem per hijeshi por e zbriti qe ne te punojm me te. Dhe derisa punuan  me at qe thuhej ne Kuran, pra sipas kushtetutes se Zotit ateher ne bot mbizotroi paqja dhe perhapej fjales se Tij. Dhe kur filluan ti lene urdherat e Zotit ateher shkatrrohet perandoria e madhe, dhe mos me keq  edhe fillon perçarja mbrenda shteteve dhe nuk kan per te arritur ne ujdi perderisa ti kthehen urdherave Kuranore.
Perndryshe si eshte e mundur qe satani te urdheroj per paqe kur vet njihet si qenie qe shkakton vuajtje dhe degjenerim te shoqeris.
Ty te duken ato ligjet Islame ligje primitive, mirpo un po te siguroj ty qe po te zbatohen ato ligje ne bot, bota sdo e njihte semundjen SIDA, sdo njihte degjenerim te shoqeris, do te kishte marr malli te ndegjosh qe dikush vrau nje njeri (mbase tani po vrasin dhe ne fund dalin te paster sepse e korruptojn gjyqtarin gjithashtu edhe avokatet qe shquhen per genjeshtrat e tyre, ndersa sheriatin Islam nuk mund ta korruptosh) sepse zoteri ne Islam vrasja denohet me vrasje dhe jo me burgim nga 14 vjet, rrespilleku po ashtu, qe kur te shohin krejt popullata se qysh po denohet ky qe ka bo rrespillek, atij tjetrit bile nuk i shkon mendja ta bej te njejten gje. Dhe mos harro qe Perandoria Islame, dhe ajo Osmane punuan me keto ligje "primitive" qe i quan ti.
Pastaj si munden te qendrojn keto fe qe sipas jush jan genjeshtra, si munden te qendrojn aq gjat dhe ende po qendrojn, a nuk thot nje fjal e urt : genjeshtra i ka kembet e shkurtra.
Pastaj a nuk u rrezua ai sistemi juaj i famshem qe e lavderonit aq shum (komunizmi) nuk qendroi as edhe per 50 vjet e lere me shum. Ketu vertetohet qe genjeshtra njemend i paska kembet e shkurtra.


fundit i fundit a nuk logjikoni pak: si mundet satani te urdheroj per te mir, te urdheroj per paqe ,te ndaloj substancat e demshme te konsumohen, si mundet satani te urdheroj qe  njeriu duhet te studioj, kur  njihet si qenie e lig , qenie qe personifikon vetem te keqen ???

----------

